# your best pre-workout supplement?



## kenwood (Jul 30, 2006)

whats your best pre-workout supp that you've used? i've only used no-xplode and SP250


----------



## TaylorsNutrition (Jul 30, 2006)

Just to get me going sometimes I will have a Redline drink....Other than that, I really don't have anything.


----------



## -vulcano- (Jul 31, 2006)

i make my own with oatmeal, chopped peanuts, whey, and milk..real good power food


----------



## Arnold (Jul 31, 2006)

I do not typically use a stimulant pre-workout as it tends to make me sick.

Currently this is my pre-workout mix:

6 x Maximum Pump
3 x Nitro4
4 x CEE

www.ironmaglabs.com


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 31, 2006)

oatmeal, whey, coffee and green tea extract.


----------



## Boost777 (Aug 1, 2006)

> oatmeal, whey, coffee and green tea extract.



Together?


----------



## BraveUlysses (Aug 1, 2006)

Coffee.


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 1, 2006)

Boost777 said:
			
		

> Together?


all the time.


----------



## Gordo (Aug 4, 2006)

oats, yogourt, blueberries, whey, skim milk + 1/2 tsp creatine
+ strong cup of coffee


----------



## Focus (Aug 4, 2006)

I too don't often use a stimulant pre-workout mix, but as of late I have been trying out this product called Ready4War... its made from the same company that produced the original Ultimate Orange.

It works quite well I may add, and I do not respond that well to stimulants.


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 4, 2006)

ultimate orange was great. dont know anything about this new stuff though. How is it?


----------



## Focus (Aug 5, 2006)

juggernaut said:
			
		

> ultimate orange was great. dont know anything about this new stuff though. How is it?



It's pretty good - but I can't say that I've experienced the original Ultimate Orange... so it's hard to rate. Of course there is no ephedra in it, but the new ingredients definetly pack a hard punch; stimulants don't really work for me, but this one seems to work pretty nice.
It comes in this bland grape flavor though... kinda nasty to choke down.

Also no bad experienes with it yet if I may add, as in indigestion and such matters. I've been stacking it with Gaspari SizeOn, just testing out the product for fun. These two work great together.... Ready4War before the workout, and SizeOn is consumed during the workout. You feel NUTS! Feels like you can lift all day..


----------



## camarosuper6 (Aug 5, 2006)

By far... dymetadrine extreme with ephedra was the best when it was available.

If you need a sersious punch... 

50mg ephedra
400mg caffiene
3 grams yohimbe

sip SLOWLY on redline....

Un-effing-real.


----------



## dontsurfonmytur (Aug 5, 2006)

yea why dont i just snort sum yayo


----------

